# Wifi instable sur mountain lion



## Topspin (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé mountain lion sur plusieurs Mac sans encombre en environ 40 min. Je n'ai rencontré aucun problème sauf sur un MacBook pro sur lequel il y avait lion déjà installé. En effet celui ci est dorénavant incapable de conserver la connexion wifi aussi bien avec ma freebox v6 qu'avec une borne airport. 
Si je lance un diagnostique par l'assistant de connexion le wifi refonctionne mais uniquement pendant 10 s environ et il recommencer pour avoir une connexion active !

J'ai rebooté le Mac, les bornes wifi, ma freebox, j'ai zappe la pram du Mac et rien à faire ça bloque au niveau du dns semble t il puisque le témoin est jaune et non vert.....en principe c'est serveur dhcp qui fourni automatiquement les adresses, j'ai essayé de définir celles ci manuellement mais le problème persiste!

Help! 

Est ce que quelqu'aurait la solution?

Merci


----------



## cookie (11 Août 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème (MacBook Air 2012).
J'ai pas mal cherché sur le web. Il y a quelques solutions proposées mais ça ne change rien chez moi.
Espérons qu'une MAJ sorte rapidement parce que ce problème est vraiment gênant !


----------



## polo50 (11 Août 2012)

cookie a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème (MacBook Air 2012).
> J'ai pas mal cherché sur le web. Il y a quelques solutions proposées mais ça ne change rien chez moi.
> Espérons qu'une MAJ sorte rapidement parce que ce problème est vraiment gênant !



Même problème uneperte de wifi toutes les 10 ou 15 mn il faut déconnecter et reconnecter la wifi pour qu'il retrouve la wifi ! dans les préférences la wifi est anoncée comme activée (icône verte)
par contre il ne se connecte plus à la page demandée !!! j'ai essayé les diverses recettes que j'ai pu lire sur le web (effacer toutes les prefs de son réseau et en reconstruire un nouveau ) mais rien n'y fait !!! si quelq'un a une idéee de génie je suis preneur car la mise à jour n'est pas pour demain semble t il !


----------



## cookie (11 Août 2012)

C'est rassurant de ne pas être seule au moins ;-)
Même la presse généraliste en parle : http://trends.levif.be/economie/act...re-des-utilisateurs/article-4000159206244.htm


----------



## polo50 (11 Août 2012)

cookie a dit:


> C'est rassurant de ne pas être seule au moins ;-)
> Même la presse généraliste en parle : http://trends.levif.be/economie/act...re-des-utilisateurs/article-4000159206244.htm



J'ai constaté en laissant la fenêtre diagnostic réseau ouverte en permanence que ma déconnexion est bcp moins fréquente et qu'i me suffit de relancer la config port réseau pour que cela reparte ! 

pour les experts en réseau : les 3 premieres  led reste  verte donc connectée WI FI réglages WIFI  et réglages réseau ce sont les 3 dernieres qui passent régulierement au rouge (donc inactivées) FAI -  internet et serveur


----------



## soulmann (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour à vous tous, aujourd'hui j'ai refait mon wifi de A à Z et résultat ça marche. Je vous invite donc à essayer, si ça marche pour moi pourquoi pas pour vous. Bonne chance et tenez moi au courant


----------



## Topspin (13 Août 2012)

cookie a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème (MacBook Air 2012).
> J'ai pas mal cherché sur le web. Il y a quelques solutions proposées mais ça ne change rien chez moi.
> Espérons qu'une MAJ sorte rapidement parce que ce problème est vraiment gênant !



J'ai trouvé la solution sur l'excellent site osx daily et ça a marche pour moi, j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour vous 
Voici le lien
http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/02/fix-os-x-mountain-lion-wireless-connection-problems/

Si l'anglais vous pose un problème faite le moi savoir


----------



## soulmann (21 Août 2012)

Je pensais avoir résolu le problème mais en vain ce OS commence par me saouler et me pourrir la vie, en gros autant immigrer vers Lion

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h19 ----------

J'ai une question, malheureusement j'ai pas fait de copie de Lion est-ce possible de le télécharger via app store? merci de votre réponse


----------



## oxygo (21 Août 2012)

Pas possible de re télécharger lion, j'ai déjà demandé à l'apple care et au service itunes, il est définitivement retiré du marché. Il faut que tu trouves quelqu'un qui en a une copie...


----------



## soulmann (22 Août 2012)

ça va être chaud pour le trouver ce lion


----------

